# How Can I Get Webtop



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello sorry to post a noob question , i am new to the driod world but learn quick . i have theory shifter base with blurry ice 2.3.
How could i get the webtop to work?


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

go here and grab the webtop mod zip and flash it http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you kind sir you are a gentlemen and a scholor .


----------

